# Outdoor orchid bench recommendations?



## Migrant13 (Sep 6, 2016)

I need some advice on garden benches that I can use for my orchids during their outdoor summer vacation. The plants will be on a concrete slab under 50% shade cloth and preferably tiered benches would be best such that water cascading off of one tier does not directly hit the tier below. The greenhouse type metal benches look good but are expensive (freight is a killer) and size limited (e.g., typically 8 feet wide which is too long for my more limited space). Any suggestions/sources (short of building it yourself...I am not super handy!) would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 6, 2016)

Try Green Barn: http://shop.greenbarnorchid.com/ They have 3 & 4 tier benches. Not cheap, but well made.

Also Bactra: http://www.plantstandfactory.com

I have both kinds and am quite happy with them.


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks for the advice Dot.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 7, 2016)

Honestly you don't have to be super handy to build one... Last time I build a tiered bench (long time ago), I just bought some staircase stringers (pre-cut lumber for building stairs), and some 2x4s for legs, and covered it with hardware cloth (wire mesh). You could probably get the lumber store to cut things to the right lengths, and just assemble them with screws (or nails, I like screws better). Just a thought.

Second thought. Stacks of concrete blocks with some 2x6s or 2x8s on top (the way a lot of our local garden plant nurseries 'build' benches).


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 7, 2016)

littlefrog said:


> Honestly you don't have to be super handy to build one... Last time I build a tiered bench (long time ago), I just bought some staircase stringers (pre-cut lumber for building stairs), and some 2x4s for legs, and covered it with hardware cloth (wire mesh). You could probably get the lumber store to cut things to the right lengths, and just assemble them with screws (or nails, I like screws better). Just a thought.
> 
> Second thought. Stacks of concrete blocks with some 2x6s or 2x8s on top (the way a lot of our local garden plant nurseries 'build' benches).



Staircase stringers -- clever idea. You could also use the shelving for closets for the stair steps.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 9, 2016)

concrete blocks and a few planks = like littlefrog said


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 9, 2016)

Ozpaph said:


> concrete blocks and a few planks = like littlefrog said



She wants tiers. Concrete blocks can get very heavy...


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 9, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> She wants tiers. Concrete blocks can get very heavy...



Plus my other half wants the benches and outdoor space to look as good as possible and since she puts up with mr orchid habit, I tend to oblige! Concrete blocks would not pass muster.


----------



## emydura (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm not sure in the US but in Australia benches are very expensive, especially if you need to buy a few so you really need to make your own. I don't know one end of a drill from the other but even I could build the bench below. You just need to join up steel pipes with the galvanised tee joiners to get the frame. This is incredibly strong. You can then buy the steel mesh to use as the bench. The mesh will only come in certain sizes so you may likely need to buy a $10 bolt cutter to cut the mesh to size. The design of the bench is only limited by your imagination.

If you were to buy a bench like this it would most likely come to you in parts which you would have to assemble yourself. So why bother spending four times the money when you can do it yourself. Just go to your local steel company where they will cut the steel pipes to the length you require and provide the joiners. 

The other advantage of building your own bench is you can build the size you require. I had a gap in my glasshouse which I have filled exactly therefore maximising my space.

I'm not sure if this setup interests you but here are some photos of the bench I recently built.


----------



## abax (Sep 9, 2016)

If I can build six and eight foot benches with hardware cloth and
pressure treated wood, you certainly can. I even made the last
bench with rollers on the legs so I can move it around a bit. If
a bit fancy is required, give the wood a nice coat of stain.


----------

